# Problems configuring X11



## c00kie (Mar 11, 2012)

*H*i, 

From the manual: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-config.html

I*'*ve edited /etc/rc.conf:

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

These services should be started (either manually or by rebooting) before further Xorg configuration or use is attempted.

Xorg can often work without any further configuration steps by simply typing at prompt:

`% startx`

So, 
	
	



```
startx
xauth: file /root/.serverauth.2098 does not exist
xauth: (argv):1: bad display name "MyMachine.example.com0" in "list" command
xauth: (stdin):1: bad display name "MyMachine.example.com0" in "add" command
xinit: unable to run server "/usr/local/bin/X": no such file or directory
Use the -- option, or make sure that /usr/local/bin is in your path and that "/usr/local/bin/X" is a program or link to the right type of server
for your display. Possible server names include:
 
 Xorg    Common X server for most displays
 Xvfb    Virtual frame buffer
 Xfake   kdrive-based virtual frame buffer
 Xnest   X server nested in a window on another X server
 Xephyr  kdrive-based nested X server
 Xvnc    X server accessed over VNC's RFB protocol
 Xdmx    Distributed Multi-head X server

xinit: giving up
xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused
xinit: server error
xauth: (argv):1: bad display name "MyMachine.example.com0" in "remove" command
```

I can*'*t proceed past this point.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 11, 2012)

Xorg isn't installed. Not completely anyway.

Either install x11/xorg or x11/xorg-minimal.


----------



## c00kie (Mar 11, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Xorg isn't installed. Not completely anyway.
> 
> Either install x11/xorg or x11/xorg-minimal.



That works it seems. That is I have some basic windows that resemble well, something similar to windows95 or even more primitive than that ...thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 11, 2012)

That is twm(1), a very basic window manager, along with some xterm(1) windows.  It's a good basic test that shows X is running.


----------

